# Banksia - A question for LJ's down under.



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

I recently had the opportunity to obtain a few slabs of Banksia, about 400W x 50T.The very conspicuous rays immediately reminded me of both African boekenhout (Faurea saligna) and Terblanz (Faurea macnaughtii). Both these timbers are indigenous to South Africa and both are members of the Protea family.

In my mind the Banksia just had to belong to the same family. A quick Google search revealed that this was indeed the case and stated that Banksia marginata is also known as Honeysuckle or Silver Banksia.

This timber has very striking figure and beautiful color. Any information from a woodworker's perspective will be much appreciated e.g. working qualities, uses.

Thanks mate!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought you were the expert on the local nature ….LOL
I think you are the closest to answer your own question Div on this beautyfull wood
try using a few handtools on it like a saw , drill and of course handplanes 
make some test strips with different finishes on and let us see the rewiew on it
after the handtool test you will know how it is to work thrugh a maschine 
from what I can see it shuold be a buty of a project no matter if you talk table , lowboy, or a bunch
of boxes

take care
Dennis


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Banksia grows in SE Australia and Tasmania.

Dennis, I can check out working properties myself, but would like to know about uses, stability, durability etc.
Since this wood comes from Australia, I am not familiar with it at all.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe there are only 2 trees in the Proteaceae family which are native to NZ, none of them are Banksias. You do see them ( the Banksias) and they are sold here but mainly on the N.Island and mainly grown as ornamentals. They all hail, I presume from Australia. The wood is never or very rarely seen.

The 1 native which I am aware of in this family looks very much like the picture you posted. Rewarewa (Knightia Excelsa) but it is very rare to be sold anymore and I have no experience working with it, though it can be found veneered ( doors) or on small turned items ( doorknobs, bottle stops). It appears finely grained and yes, very distinct figure, so use it for show!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

ah-ha but thats the answers you get from the north when asking in the south with out all
the info you have …....LOL
sorry Div I wasn´t thinking on the longterm isues when you asked like this 
Any information from a woodworker's perspective will be much appreciated e.g. working qualities, uses.

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Ðiv,

I don't have any experience with that wood, but it looks very similar to Lacewood. I would be very curious to see a review when you have had time to work with it some. I would imagine, with that figure, that you better have your tools very, very sharp and that you will want a smoother set up very carefully to avoud tearout. Please fill us in when you know more.

Doc


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Div - more on Rewarewa . If it's in the same family, it may have the same properties. This site is designed to promote the use of timber in NZ, so it has a lot of good info on drying, workability and suitability. Rewarewa is also known as NZ Honeysuckle.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dont know much about it but I did pick up a small piece recently off the beach and it carved up really well.


----------



## SafferinOz (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Div, have a look on the Aussie woodwork forum - http://www.woodworkforums.com/ there are plenty of knowledgable fellows on that forum can help.

Here is an example of some work done in Banksia, An awesome looking cupboard - http://www.woodworkforums.com/f40/cupboard-banksia-56864/

I have seen a few examples of it turned locally, especially pens.

Hope this helps?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Hey Guys, thanks for the info and links, I will check them out!

The fact that a cupboard has been made from it already says a lot…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Wauu, that is some beautiful 'play' in that, look forward to see what will become of this from your hands.
Best thoughts to you my dear brother,
Mads


----------

